# what is a tiniture ?



## skullcandy (Aug 13, 2012)

and how is it used best or what are the best ways to enjoy it ? also what would be a good amount to use for a good high not to heavy ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

Tinctures are concentrates of THC.. IMO they really don't get you high in so much as they relieve pains. Which is what they are designed for.

A few drops under the tongue or in a drink is the way I have been using the Rick Simpson oil.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 13, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Tinctures are concentrates of THC.. IMO they really don't get you high in so much as they relieve pains. Which is what they are designed for.
> 
> A few drops under the tongue or in a drink is the way I have been using the Rick Simpson oil.


 
ozzydiodude 

  i have tryed in a warm drink and assumed that since i felt no head change that i was inproperly useing it . i enjoy rubbing it on a joint however it is a much different affect do you  know of a better way to smoke it or is it best ingested .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

what type tincture do you have?


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 13, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> what type tincture do you have?


 
not sure its in an eye dropperand is the color brown not watery but not very thick tasts good very little odor . tastes kinda sweet with the taste or marijuana in it its all i know about it its my first time trying it or seeing it for that fact .


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2012)

sounds like glycerin tincture


----------



## Qwero (Nov 1, 2012)

Advantages of tiniture
Ethanol is able to melt elements which are less dissolved in water, while at the same time the water content can melt the elements less dissolved in ethanol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2012)

I have always used Everclear to make an ingestable oil.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's some I brewed up with some sugar leaf,I leave it in the freezer for about a week.


----------

